# Carry on using Zinnser bin or change to use paintable edging



## MrYorke (28 Feb 2015)

So I do a lot or work using MR MDF (I really need to post more of the jobs in the projects section) and I seal the edges with Zinnser Bin (awesome product, if a little expensive). This is very time consuming. 

I was thinking of ways to speed up this part of the production. 

Would it be quicker for me to use a dedicated edgebander to apply the edging? I've seen the small hot air/melt machines on eBay and other dedicated tool sites for not a lot of money. I also have plenty of room in my workshop to set aside an area to do this adding my own extension beds for longer work. 

Would like people thoughts on this as the Zinnser bin takes so long to apply and then remove excess that bleeds over the edges. 

Cheers


----------



## mailee (28 Feb 2015)

Although the edge banding would speed up production on flat edges what happens when it comes to a routed edge? you are still going to need the Zinnser bin for those surely? There is a good MDF sealer from Morrells which is single pack and pretty much like sanding sealer it dries very quickly but of course still needs sanding after application.


----------



## No skills (1 Mar 2015)

I assume your using a paintbrush for the zinnser (?). Would using a foam brush or sponge be better for the edges?

Just a random thought.


----------



## MrYorke (1 Mar 2015)

Yes, a paint brush. I've used a roller but the coverage no where near as good. 

Mailee, have you used the Morrells version? I used to use Zinnser Bin but now use an identical product by Johnstones Decorating Centre. A few quad cheaper which always helps


----------



## mailee (2 Mar 2015)

The Morrells stuff is very good. I am not a fan of Johnstones paints since I used some that never dried! :shock:


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (5 Mar 2015)

alan, Does the morrells stuff have a noticable effect over just usung 2k primer?


----------



## mailee (5 Mar 2015)

I think so. it is very much like a high solids sanding sealer and dries very quickly.


----------



## Drudgeon (10 Mar 2015)

I use the Morrells sealer, its great, I would say that when using a decent MR MDF sanding the edge down pretty well then the 2K primer is just fine without the sealer, but when you get a fluffy bit that you can't seem to sand back properly it needs sealing, my issue is that but he time you've discovered that it needs sealing, you are already in the priming process and then its annoying to go back to seal something if you know what I mean, so I just use the morrells sealer on everything now, am tempted to try spraying it on as I've only ever brushed it.


----------



## mailee (11 Mar 2015)

I know exactly what you mean Drudgeon, been there done that myself. :wink:


----------



## prae5 (16 Mar 2015)

Do you have a link to the Morells product?

thanks


----------



## mailee (16 Mar 2015)

This is the one I use: http://www.jpennyltd.co.uk/shopping/pgm ... php?id=416


----------



## prae5 (16 Mar 2015)

Thanks


----------

